# New Years Ride



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Going to Wheelin In The Country in summertown, TN 30-1. Anybody else close enough to make it to this?

It's a great time usually 3000 to 4000 people there


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

We going to Coal Creek that weekend.. We will be in the same state atleast


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Coal creek is a good place to ride as well. It's kind of a tradition thing. We do WITC every year. Will probably hit up Coal creek in the spring sometime.


----------

